

Frightening Math - wmat
http://expertenough.com/1658/frightening-math

======
paulhauggis
That's why I cut my cable and never looked back. Even if I do watch TV, I'm
always working on something at the same time.

~~~
wmat
I only wish I had that kind of willpower.

